# Bournemouth and Poole



## inflatable jesus (Jun 11, 2009)

Are any of you guys familiar with these towns and want to give me some advice?

I'm planning a trip to visit my Brother in Guernsey and I can save about half the previous estimated cost of the trip by flying into Bournemouth airport and taking the Ferry out of Poole.

The only snag is that the plane gets in late at night and I would have to stay in a hotel, find something to do for the next morning and then take the ferry at about 2pm.

So I'm already settled on this plan. I'm not in a huge rush and even with the hotel it's still by far the cheapest option. So I was hoping that maybe somebody on here might be able to recommend a hotel and suggest somewhere to grab a drink at 10 or 11 in the evening, brunch the next morning and could tell me if I should take a bus, train or taxi to Poole.

Any other suggestions for what to do with myself would also be very welcome.

Any takers?


----------



## Looby (Jun 13, 2009)

Transport from Bournemouth airport to poole is a bit crap. There are a couple of hotels that do a shuttle from the airport. From the list on the link the Quality Hotel is the most central but not sure what it's like. The other 2 are in the sticks and the Chewton Glen is really expensive.

I live in Poole so can't really advise on hotels as hardly stayed in any.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for replying sparklefish. 

I settled on a hotel in Bournemouth and I'm pretty happy with it. Do you happen to know anywhere in Poole that is near the ferry port and serves a nice lunch?

That's really the last thing I need to plan.


----------



## madamv (Jun 14, 2009)

Ooh lots of lovely places on Poole Quay... you'll be spoilt for choice.   Its only a spit from the quay to the terminal, you can walk it easily...

Poole quay also has a museum if youre into that sort of thing.  And a fab sweetie shop, and Lush hq shop


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 14, 2009)

inflatable jesus said:


> Thanks for replying sparklefish.
> 
> I settled on a hotel in Bournemouth and I'm pretty happy with it. Do you happen to know anywhere in Poole that is near the ferry port and serves a nice lunch?
> 
> That's really the last thing I need to plan.



So you've got your Bournemouth hotel sorted. Bournemouth is a nice enough place but the if you want to go for a quick drink in the evening, the town centre is mainly full of rather characterless chain pubs. Where abouts is your hotel?

The seafront is nice, so I'd get up early and have a quick stroll before going to Poole.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 15, 2009)

It's on Durley Chine rd. Although it has a bar in it and we'll probably just want a wee cheeky one before bed.


----------



## hermitical (Jun 15, 2009)

if you get the chance pop into The Goat and Tricycle, it's only around the corner and a lovely place - a proper pub
One of my favourite places when I lived in Bournemouth

Here it is on the map


----------



## hermitical (Jun 15, 2009)

also, my old local The Porterhouse in Westbourne. Probably a 15 minute walk from where you're staying but if you want a proper pub look no further!

It's small but perfectly formed


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 15, 2009)

hermitical said:


> if you get the chance pop into The Goat and Tricycle, it's only around the corner and a lovely place - a proper pub
> One of my favourite places when I lived in Bournemouth



Seconded. I visit Bournemouth about once a week, and this is one of just two pubs in the centre that I've come across that's actually worth visiting in my limited experience.

Next on my list of good things to do would be to walk along Alum Chine and across the three bridges. Very atmospheric. Winston Churchill is meant to have fallen from a previous version of one of the bridges and was unconscious for a couple of days.

Durley Chine itself is not very impressive.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 15, 2009)

What time are pubs open until these days? It's been a few years since I was last in a pub in England.


----------



## Looby (Jun 16, 2009)

inflatable jesus said:


> What time are pubs open until these days? It's been a few years since I was last in a pub in England.



Most of the ones mentioned are normal pub hours but the town centre ones like Bliss and Toko are open until about 4 on weekends. If you have a hotel bar you can probably drink in that after hours. 

As madamv said there are loads of options on and around the quay for lunch from budget pubs to lovely restaurants. I've heard the italian in the posh bit (big apartment block thing) is quite nice. The Wetherspoons isn't great for food but it's cheap.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for all that everyone.

One last question though, what are normal English pub hours?


----------



## sned (Jun 17, 2009)

Normally lunch - Noon-ish - till after 11pm. Well, last orders is 11pm unless they have a late license but they'll let you drink your drink.


----------



## jvmills (Jun 18, 2009)

> Transport from Bournemouth airport to poole is a bit crap. There are a couple of hotels that do a shuttle from the airport. From the list on the link the Quality Hotel is the most central but not sure what it's like. The other 2 are in the sticks and the Chewton Glen is really expensive.



Bournemouth Airport departures and arrival info


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 18, 2009)

I was born in Bournemouth when is used to be Bournemouth in Bournemouth. 

Not Dorset.


----------



## Spion (Jun 18, 2009)

Had a nice ribeye in the Portsmouth Hoy on Poole Town Quay last week. Badger beer too, so not a bad place, especially compared to some of the gaffs nearby like that horrible big Aussie themed place just up the way and the ones with velvet ropes, blokes in black security jackets and sprawling young drunks outside


----------



## subversplat (Jun 18, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I was born in Bournemouth when is used to be Bournemouth in Bournemouth.
> 
> Not Dorset.


It's a shame it moved really. Bournemouth really is an uncomfortable pimple on the bottom of lovely Dorset


----------



## Looby (Jun 18, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I was born in Bournemouth when is used to be Bournemouth in Bournemouth.
> 
> Not Dorset.



It was in Hampshire.


----------



## Looby (Jun 18, 2009)

Spion said:


> Had a nice ribeye in the Portsmouth Hoy on Poole Town Quay last week. Badger beer too, so not a bad place, especially compared to some of the gaffs nearby like that horrible big Aussie themed place just up the way and the ones with velvet ropes, blokes in black security jackets and sprawling young drunks outside



Jefe went there once after a party. I got a text saying 'I'm in hell'.


----------



## Kevicious (Jun 24, 2009)

subversplat said:


> It's a shame it moved really. Bournemouth really is an uncomfortable pimple on the bottom of lovely Dorset



Amen to that.


----------



## hermitical (Jun 24, 2009)

Kevicious said:


> Amen to that.



you managed to spend a lot of time there...pimple or not!


----------



## Kevicious (Jul 1, 2009)

hermitical said:


> you managed to spend a lot of time there...pimple or not!



Never lived there.... just border raids


----------



## hermitical (Jul 2, 2009)

border raids...daily!


----------

